
Businesses pay DDoS extortionists who never DDoS anyone - djug
http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/04/businesses-pay-100000-to-ddos-extortionists-who-never-ddos-anyone/
======
detaro
_Please submit the original source. If a post reports on something found on
another site, submit the latter._
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

The second sentence in the article links to the source they rephrase:
[https://blog.cloudflare.com/empty-ddos-threats-meet-the-
arma...](https://blog.cloudflare.com/empty-ddos-threats-meet-the-armada-
collective/)

------
lallysingh
Funny thing is, they could buy DDoS's on ebay for ~$100.

